# Gunsmith for Ruger Red Eagle feeding problem



## thelostguide (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello
I would like to find a "competent" gunsmith to fix a "FEEDING PROBLEM" on a Ruger #1
.22 semi-auto "Red Eagle". WOULD prefer someone in my area who knows what they are doing. (Northern WI)
Thanks
thelostguide
[email protected]


----------

